# Attic mechanical room access



## Inspector 102 (Apr 16, 2014)

I seem to remember that the rise/run configuration for a stairway leading to a mechanical room located in an attic space could be less than 7 / 11 if the room was used only for mechanical equipment, no storage. Am I dreaming or are there still allowances for modification such as pull down stairway?


----------



## Rick18071 (Apr 16, 2014)

. Not attic stiarways again. don't need stairs to attic. A ladder which is the same as pull down stairs are ok.


----------



## steveray (Apr 16, 2014)

306.3 Appliances in attics.

Attics containing appliances requiring access shall be provided with an opening and unobstructed passageway large enough to allow removal of the largest appliance. The passageway shall not be less than 30 inches (762 mm) high and 22 inches (559 mm) wide and not more than 20 feet (6096 mm) in length measured along the centerline of the passageway from the opening to the appliance. The passageway shall have continuous solid flooring not less than 24 inches (610 mm) wide. A level service space not less than 30 inches (762 mm) deep and 30 inches (762 mm) wide shall be present at the front or service side of the appliance. The clear access opening dimensions shall be a minimum of 20 inches by 30 inches (508 mm by 762 mm), where such dimensions are large enough to allow removal of the largest appliance.

Exception: The passageway and level service space are not required where the appliance is capable of being serviced and removed through the required opening.

Definitely some wiggle room there...Basically you are allowed to access equipment via a ladder, so the MOE stair issue bcomes moot if that(equipment room) is all that is up there...IMO


----------



## Francis Vineyard (Apr 16, 2014)

Are you dreaming of section 505.5?  Chapter 10 is the reference for the applicable dimensions.


----------



## fatboy (Apr 16, 2014)

http://www.thebuildingcodeforum.com/forum/commercial-building-codes/14165-stairs-vs-means-egress-stairs.html


----------



## Linda (Jun 13, 2014)

I am an architect, working on a new 3-story office building which has a large mechanical attic above the 3rd floor ceiling.  Code is 2013 California Building Code.  There is full head clearance in this 5600 sf attic space and a large HVAC unit + ducts.  We have extended one of the stairs to the attic for access.  Would the space require 2 exits because it is above the 3rd floor above grade plane, even though the occupant load would be very low?  Since it is only accessed to maintain the equipment, does the Common Path of Travel (Table 1014.3) apply to this attic?

I would appreciate your thoughts on this one!


----------



## Francis Vineyard (Jun 13, 2014)

Linda does the CA have this in their Mechanical and Fuel Gas Code?

[M]306.3

Where the passageway is not less than 6 feet (1829 mm) high for its entire length, the passageway shall be not greater than 50 feet (15 250 mm) in length.
​


----------



## georgia plans exam (Jun 14, 2014)

Inspector 102, are you in the 2012 edition? If so, see 1009.1. Stairways serving unoccupied portions of a building do not have to comply with IBC Section 1009.   GPE


----------

